# Microsoft PPP compression/encryption (MPPC/MPPE) disappeared

## suladze

hi all

I was going to upgrate kernel from 2.6.12 to 2.6.14. But when I was going to configure kernel I was unable to find "Microsoft PPP compression/encryption (MPPC/MPPE)" located at 

```

Device Drivers ---> 

 Networking support ---> 

  [ ] Microsoft PPP compression/encryption (MPPC/MPPE) 

```

Where has it gone?

Thanks in advance

----------

## suladze

sorry "Microsoft PPP compression/encryption (MPPC/MPPE)" was located 

here:

```

Device Drivers ---> 

  Networking support ---> 

    <*> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

      [ ] Microsoft PPP compression/encryption (MPPC/MPPE) 

```

----------

## Tuna

mppc/mppe was never part of the main kernel tree. i think the -mm patchset had it introduced at least one time but still it is not in the main kernel tree. if you use gentoo-sources i think it is not supported anymore. there was a huge argument about what the goal of gentoo-sources should be and i think they decided to wipe bugs and not go for features like that. so it got dropped. i think you can find more detailed information on https://bugs.gentoo.org/ on that topic. you have to patch the kernel youself.

EDIT: i just came accross this:

 *Quote:*   

> An MPPE patch has been accepted into Linux kernel 2.6.15-rc1. This will mean the end of having to patch your kernel or build modules. Rejoice. Now what will we do?

 

so maybe just wait until 2.6.15 hits the road...

----------

## suladze

tnaks

----------

## tunapants

Hi There,

For the gentoo-sources kernel 2.6.13 I found the MPPE patches here, http://mppe-mppc.alphacron.de/ , and patched my kernel -- no problem. 

But I see that there aren't any patches for 2.6.14. Does anyone have any experience whether it's safe just to use the 2.6.13 patch on the 2.6.14 sources ... or should I just stick with 2.6.13 until such a patch becomes available? I'd like to upgrade 2.6.14 but having MPPE support is kind of mission-critical for me right now.

----------

## Tuna

you can try to apply the patch. run patch with the --dry-run parameter and check for any error messages. if it does not fail your chances are pretty good it will work.

----------

## tunapants

Just wanted to say that I tried the --dry-run  (looked OK), and then applied the patch. All is working well on 2.6.14.

Thanks for your suggestion, Tuna.

----------

## cweilema

Do you have a procedure for doing this?  When I try --dry-run, I get a bunch of "File to patch" messages...

TIA!

--

-Chris

----------

## Tuna

you probably missed  a correct -p option.

----------

## cweilema

Bingo.  Thanks Tuna!

----------

## stiwi

i tryed to patch the kernel gentoo.sources-2.6.15-r8 with the patch und it fails. is there an other way to connect my pc with an pptp server running mschapv2 compression? i can't downgrade my kernel because of other missing drivers.

----------

## dsd

2.6.16 supports that out of the box (no patching required). i suspect the same is true for 2.6.15, but cant remember offhand

----------

## stiwi

thanks, it is since 2.6.15:

Linux kernel 2.6.15 has been released and includes the PPP MPPE encryption module, which implements the Microsoft Point-to-Point Encryption method as a PPP compressor/decompressor.

This is necessary for Linux clients and servers to interoperate with Microsoft Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) servers (either Microsoft PPTP servers or the poptop project) which use MPPE to encrypt data when creating a VPN.

Now that Linux includes the module, the PPTP projects recommend upgrading to 2.6.15.

----------

